# Myrtle Beach - Help!



## Rob Silver (Jun 23, 2014)

My family (2 girls - 15 and 9) and my wife would like to do some fishing while we're at Myrtle Beach. Our trip is from June 30 - July 5.
We've never fished saltwater -- always fished local lakes in Ontario, that's it!

A couple of questions to the forum. Greatly appreciate if you could help a fellow tinboater.
1. If I were to fish the piers, what equipment should I have? Please give rod, reel, line and lure specs. Thanks!
2. I'm not meaning to lose an arm and a leg, but would also like to get my hands bloodied for the right price. I dont mind fishing with complete strangers as well. If I were to try deep sea fishing, any recommended charter companies? Please give per person $$
3. Are there any lakes nearby that's worth visiting?
4. Any tinboaters that will be in the area from June 30 - July 5?

Thanks to all!!

Rob


----------

